# California 10-Ft. Mako Shark Leaps in Somersaults 9 Times, July 2012



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 27, 2012)

In case you have not seen this . . . 

Had a blast with the original San Diego Flying Mako Fishing Tournament video recently posted July 20th, 2012. The excited fisherman screaming "OMG" sounds like the "double rainbow man" on funny well know videos in recent years. 

I wonder if shark fishermen can tell us how often do big sharks jump like this after hooking into them. 

For more details about this shark story, see web link following the cleaned up edited video below: 




















Time:  1:11

 

GrindTV 665,625 Views 

Published on Jul 20, 2012 

"Alex Beck hooks an estimated 10 ft. 800 lbs. Mako on a Fly, during the Flying Mako, a catch and release tournament, with captain Mark Martin, video by Keith Langford." 



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/34253/massive+mako+shark+stuns+anglers+as+it+leaps+repeatedly/

Massive mako shark stuns anglers as it leaps repeatedly 

Tuesday, July 24, 2012 

OR 

http://www.blippitt.com/mako-shark-wows-fishermen-as-it-jumps-repeatedly-video/ 

Mako Shark Wows Fishermen As It Jumps Repeatedly (VIDEO)

July 25th 2012


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 27, 2012)

She needs to be in London for the Olympics!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

That was cool, I"ve never seen a mako in the wild.....


----------



## oops1 (Jul 27, 2012)

That was sho nuff cool... Thanks for postin it.


----------

